# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Do you have to move out whilst house is restumped?

## g1r2e3g

Sorry all, I realise those in the know will find this a dumb question, but seems like here is the best place to ask. 
Just curious to know if you have to move out totally or move things around while the house is restumped. 
Thanks

----------


## seriph1

totally depends on the level and extent of the work being carried out, as to whether moving out is advisable/necessary. If access is available under the house, then there should be almost no reason the restumpers need to go inside except to check final levels. If the house (like ours....DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN) is so low that there is no practical access under it, then floors have to be cut open to dig stump holes etc. Still, you don't have to move out .... just be willing to live with a HUGE amount of mess for several days  -  again, it all depends. 
And WELCOME TO THE FORUM, if you haven't been already!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:   :Arrow Up:   It depends. Mostly you can just arrange a suitable staging schedule with whoever is doing the job. So long as you both talk to each other and know when there could be issues in a particular part of the building then all will be well.

----------


## g1r2e3g

Thanks guys. Glad to know it's not as big a deal as I though. Mess I can most definitely live with.  :Smilie:   Well I can live with it a lot easier than having to move even one piece of furniture. 
Thanks for the welcome too, no doubt over the next few years I'll be back with many and varied 'stupid' question  :Smilie:

----------


## nev25

Just be prepaired for some scary nights
There will be all sorts of creaks and noises all night as the house/timber re settles 
Warn you kids if there are any sleeping in he house

----------


## Bloss

> Just be prepaired for some scary nights
> There will be all sorts of creaks and noises all night as the house/timber re settles 
> Warn you kids if there are any sleeping in he house

  Damn scary when the 'drop bears' move inside!  :Biggrin:

----------


## g1r2e3g

Thanks again everyeone.  
The restumping starts in a couple of weeks, and seeing as we only just moved in and didnt unpack hardly anything the moving out bit wont be a big deal, might jus stay with some friends. The restumper is quite happy for us to stay while he's working however the access was always going to be an issue and looks like a few strips of floorboards will be coming up for them to get under the house. 
No kids, so luckily no worries of the visitng boogie monster, and living on a reasonaby main road in Melbourne the sounds of the trucks should drown out the creaking anyway  :Smilie:  Might send the dogs up to family in the bush though, don't want them dragging up whatever dead animals are lurking under the house  :Smilie:

----------

